# PCGH Heft 02/2014



## BikeRider (24. Dezember 2013)

Na wenn das mal kein Service ist
Mein Heft (02/2014) lag schon heute im Briefkasten.
Das nenne ich mal ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk.
Danke PCGH und ein frohes Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## unthinkable (24. Dezember 2013)

Meins ist auch schon da! Schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk.


----------



## Polyethylen (24. Dezember 2013)

Meins kam, wider Erwartens schon gestern 
Hätte ich wirklich nicht gedacht, danke für die Weihnachtslektüre!

Nur irgendwie ist jetzt schwierig herauszufinden, was gemeint ist: "Im kommenden Jahr kommt xyz raus"... Hm, 2014 oder 2015 
Und wieso ist das eig. die 2/2014? Das hat mich schon immer gewundert, das ist doch eigentlich für den Januar? PCGH ist wohl immer einen Monat den anderen voraus


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. Dezember 2013)

Wir haben die Abgabe bewusst früh gelegt (16./17. Dezember), damit die Hefte schon zwischen den Jahren Spaß und Information bringen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## XyZaaH (24. Dezember 2013)

Hoffentlich kommt meine auch schon früher, wir fahren nämlich am 2. weg.


----------



## keinnick (24. Dezember 2013)

Polyethylen schrieb:


> Und wieso ist das eig. die 2/2014? Das hat mich schon immer gewundert, das ist doch eigentlich für den Januar? PCGH ist wohl immer einen Monat den anderen voraus



Ich schätze, ein Magazin hat irgendwann mal damit angefangen, das erste Heft für das Folgejahr bereits im Dezember rauszubringen und alle anderen haben nachgezogen. Das hat sich dann wohl hochgeschaukelt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. Dezember 2013)

Die Ausgabe 02 bleibt bis Ende Januar auf dem Markt und soll solange aktuell aussehen, das ist der Gedanke dahinter.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2013)

Na kommen die ersten Serientäter wieder an den Tatort zurück?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. Dezember 2013)

Ein paar wenige sind nie so richtig weg. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Trefoil80 (27. Dezember 2013)

Ups, hatte diesen Thread gar nicht gesehen, daher copy&paste:

Erst einmal frohe Weihnachten an alle.

Habe gerade die Ausgabe 2/2014 durch, die diesmal meinen Geschmack eher nicht trifft.
Einzig der Artikel "Investitionen in High-End-Hardware" ist einigermaßen  interessant. Einige Dinge bringen mich jedoch zum Nachdenken:

- Was soll der Artikel zur XBox und Playstation in einer *PC*-Zeitschrift?!
- Thema "Leserbrief von Michael H." und die Antwort von Carsten dazu.  Meine Frage: Warum zum Geier wurde denn SMT noch nicht im  BF4-Multiplayer gebencht?! Ist zwar aufwändig, aber wenigstens  interessant. Bei BF3 habt Ihr Euch die Mühe doch auch gemacht...   Keine Zeit? Dann lieber die Artikel zum o.g. Punkt weglassen, dann habt  Ihr dafür auch Zeit! Ansonsten holt Euch den Bench-Marc wieder her 
- Die Redaktion (Dominik Neugebauer): Wow, Lebensmittelfarbe in der WaKü...cool, ähm, eher nicht...  Naja, die Teenager unter Euren Lesern fahren bestimmt voll drauf ab...
- Die Redaktion (Daniel Waadt): Zockt lieber an der PS4. Eine Bankrotterklärung an das PC-Gaming.  Warum ist er dann Produkt-Manager von den PCGH-Gaming-PCs, wenn er selbst offensichtlich nicht dahinter steht?
- Wir bauen uns einen Lufttunnel selbst...wie spannend. 
- Fehler bei den Meßwerten (siehe Post über mir) nehmen zu. Das darf nicht passieren!

Sorry, der Beitrag war fies, entspricht aber meiner Wahrnehmung zur aktuellen Ausgabe.
Auch, wenn es Hardwareseitig nicht soooo viel Neues gibt, kann man  einige Bereiche (BF4-Multiplayer-Benchmark!) sehr wohl noch mit Leben  füllen.

Vielleicht werde ich auch nur zu alt für den Kram...


----------



## Schlampinix (28. Dezember 2013)

Hab mir eben Core Temp 1.0 RC6 von der Heft-DVD der Ausgabe 02/2014 installiert und bin ein wenig enttäuscht, mit was man hier zugemüllt wird. Das Programm selbst ist ja o.k., aber der Rest, was vor der Installation des Programmes angeboten wird finde ich nicht korrekt. Weiterhin wurde mit der Installation ein Programm namens InstallIQ installiert. Ich frage mich nur warum? Bei der ersten Installation des Programmes habe ich nicht aufgepasst und ich habe den ganzen Mist installiert. Als Folge hatte ich eine eingefrorene Maus und mußte einen Hardreset durchführen. Würde mich freuen, wenn ein Moderator hierzu einen Kommentar schreiben würde.


----------



## monsen79 (28. Dezember 2013)

Moin Jungs und Mädels  

Ja das Heft is mal wieder 1a geworden, schon ab Seite 8 wirds interesant!!!!!!!!!!!! (nur schade das davon ausgegangen wird das jemand 606€ für Übertaktkomponenten + Hardware mel eben so rumliegen hat zum Übertakten~Spielen, da ich schon sied Jahren mit Freunden und Bekannten auf der Suche b.z.w Jagt für lau~[0€] nach nicht soo arter Hardware sind, wo es sich auch lohnen würde mal zu schaun was geht mit Trockeneis oder Flüssigstickstoff. meine erste Trockeneissession hat mich 0€ aber viel Zeitaufwand)
Trotzdem sehr gutes Heft (Daumen hoch von mir)

m.f,G


----------



## Trefoil80 (28. Dezember 2013)

@Schlampinix
Warum soll ein Moderator dazu Stellung nehmen? Solche Freeware finanziert sich durch die Installation von Bloatware (die man ja abwählen kann).

Nur, weil man Software mit "weiter, weiter, weiter, weiter" installiert (und nicht aufpasst, was man da eigentlich macht) ist man kein IT-Profi.


----------



## Freakless08 (28. Dezember 2013)

Schlampinix schrieb:


> Bei der ersten  Installation des Programmes habe ich nicht aufgepasst und ich habe den  ganzen Mist installiert. Als Folge hatte ich eine eingefrorene Maus und  mußte einen Hardreset durchführen. Würde mich freuen, wenn ein Moderator  hierzu einen Kommentar schreiben würde.


Eigenlich sollte man als Windowsnutzer schon wissen das bei Freeware häufig auch Zusatzsoftware installiert wird welche man nicht benötigt oder das System lahmlegen kann und darum vorher lesen was man überhaupt installiert und wie die Haken verteilt sind.



> Ich frage mich nur warum


Die Hoster der Software und der Entwickler bekommen so etwas Geld durch die Installation der Zusatzsoftware. Das ist halt das Problem mit der Geiz ist Geil Gesellschaft. Alles kostenlos haben wollen.... und ja nicht auf die Idee kommen für kostenlose Tools (die einem gefallen) auch noch zu spenden. Ist schließlich kostenlos und ich habe ein Recht auf 24/7 Support der Entwickler. Ich habe es schließlich installiert, ohne Werbung versteht sich.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. Dezember 2013)

idR ist bei Coretemp kein Schlonz dabei.

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/php/download.php?id=3


----------



## Schlampinix (29. Dezember 2013)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Eigenlich sollte man als Windowsnutzer schon wissen das bei Freeware häufig auch Zusatzsoftware installiert wird welche man nicht benötigt oder das System lahmlegen kann und darum vorher lesen was man überhaupt installiert und wie die Haken verteilt sind.
> 
> Die Hoster der Software und der Entwickler bekommen so etwas Geld durch die Installation der Zusatzsoftware. Das ist halt das Problem mit der Geiz ist Geil Gesellschaft. Alles kostenlos haben wollen.... und ja nicht auf die Idee kommen für kostenlose Tools (die einem gefallen) auch noch zu spenden. Ist schließlich kostenlos und ich habe ein Recht auf 24/7 Support der Entwickler. Ich habe es schließlich installiert, ohne Werbung versteht sich.



Hast ja recht Freakless08, als Windowsnutzer sollte man bei Freeware ein besonderes Auge drauf werfen, was man installiert. Nur hier bin ich blauäugig an die Sache ran gegangen, da ich eigentlich Vertrauen in die Software hatte, welche PCGH seit Jahren den Heften beilegt. Bisher habe ich eine handvoll Programme installiert,  welche auf den CDs bzw. DVDs waren. Leider gehöre ich nicht dieser Geiz ist Geil Gesellschaft an, denn diese kotzt mich auch an. Ich spende jährlich mehrere Euronen für die verschiedensten Dinge (Auch für Freeware).


----------



## Freakless08 (29. Dezember 2013)

Schlampinix schrieb:


> Leider gehöre ich nicht dieser Geiz ist Geil Gesellschaft an, denn diese kotzt mich auch an. Ich spende jährlich mehrere Euronen für die verschiedensten Dinge (Auch für Freeware).


  Dann mal daumen hoch 


Ansonsten hab ich mal die Installation getestet, also der Installer läuft über das InstallIQ, aber außer CoreTemp wurde nichs weiter installiert (zusatzsoftware immer mit Decline übersprungen.


----------



## Kuhprah (29. Dezember 2013)

Juhu, ich könnt es mir runter laden nur die blöde iPad App meint ich solle zusätzlich zum Jahresabo noch mal Geld abdrücken  Ich bin für das digitale Zeitalter nicht geboren...


----------

